# Chagrin river steelhead



## Smokeem (Apr 22, 2008)

Getting ready for the steel. Right now im in school and will be home for thanksgiving break and wanna hit the chagrin for some steelhead. I did pretty well in the Ashtabula last year and was going to get a fly-rod for this season but can't afford it right now (college). Havent tried the chagrin for steelhead but i know its pretty good. I was planning on fishing the mouth up to daniels park, anyone got any suggestions on hotspots/lures/bait/. I hope we get a good rain in before i get home, and the temperature shifts. Also if anyone's been having luck feel free to lend some tips.....thanks


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Pray for rain. The Chagrin could use one more blowout to get things really started but the steel are in. I would drift either eggs or jigs. Both have been producing lately and will still be by Thanksgiving day...


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

fished up in Gates Mills where the Gilly's fly shop used to be. fished the dam with spoons. caught one real nice 27-incher, hooked to more but they ran me into the rocks and snapped me off. It is DEFINATELY heating up, and theyre jumping and very active right now. smaller spoons, anything with shine, best luck on plain chrome. But definately get out there whenever you can, because its getting close to prime time for the steeelheads, but right now is just as good as any time because of the weather's cooperation. hope to hear of anyone else's catch. good fishing


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Which is better fairport grandriver or Chardon?
Just wondering. Were from columbus. 
Thinking about going up this weekend?


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

We go to the Grand at Painesville park, but that doesn't mean there aren't a whole lot of other good places to go as well. Check around this site and see what others are saying and call the baitshop up there before you go. They will tell you if it's worth your time or not. I cannot remember it's name/number but I know it's off of route 42 in Painesville. Also check www.steellheadquarters.com for some of the reports there. They are usually very helpful. Good luck and leave a few for us!


----------



## .RiverRat (Mar 27, 2008)

For the Grand and Chagrin reports call Grand River Tackle at 440-352-7222. They know what's going on on both rivers. They are just north of Rt. 2 right at the "Y" in the road going to Fairport. 1250 High Street, Fairport Harbor, OH. 

If you stop by they have local maps so you don't waste time searching for access points, and so you don't get your vehicle towed for illegal parking (it happens all the time). Also, don't forget to spend a few bucks on gear/bait/snacks in return for their information. These shops will only be around if everyone supports them, and doesn't just use them for information.


----------

